# Manual Gerbox



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Here is a good informational link.








M20 & M32 Gearbox: Chocolate Bearings - Still Running Strong


The ULTIMATE GUIDE to the infamous M32 gearbox. Learn everything about bearing failures in the M32 and M20 gearboxes - Causes, Symptoms & Repairs.




stillrunningstrong.com




The above gear oil is what the manual calls for. GL4 75w85 which is what I used. Unfortunately the price has jumped up dramatically. I paid $62 in 2021. Now it's $90 and higher. 😡


----------



## Banzai (12 d ago)

Thanks a lot! This article is very helpful!


----------

